# Safety Pattern on Water Tank



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Finished this today


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's cool man, stuff like that can be fun. I priced an awning on a barber shop recently, hope we get it.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

nice work. did you only do the exterior ?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

mustangmike3789 said:


> nice work. did you only do the exterior ?


Yes. We just did the top of the tank.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice work, how close to the air field?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good! What product did you use? And did you take the picture from a JLG?


----------

